# Grassy weed question



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Newby here! Bought a new house two years ago and the lawn was anything but great. After going though a year and seeing what I was working with I was shocked. Henbit infestation last winter, poa galore. I have killed most broadleaf and just sprayed some sledgehammer to get rid of the nutsedge. I put down some Prodiamine this spring and had quite a bit of this break out. Last year I assumed this was crabgrass but now I'm thinking it's not. What is this ? Quack grass?



Anything to use to prevent whatever this is. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.
Should add that the lawn is Bermuda grass on the east coast of NC.


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Definitely crabgrass, smoke it with quinclorac. You may have put your spring pre-emergent down too late


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

p1muserfan said:


> Definitely crabgrass, smoke it with quinclorac. You may have put your spring pre-emergent down too late


Thanks. Is that something that I can use in 90 degree weather?


----------



## p1muserfan (Jul 7, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I would spray it in the evening and expect some yellowing.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> I would spray it in the evening and expect some yellowing.


Thanks for the advice everyone. A couple more questions. 1.) could I also put down a second app of sedgehammer with this also? It's been about 2 weeks since last app. 
2) I have some centipede in they very front and very back yard. Coming from the neighbors back yard. Who knows how it came about in the front. I know it's not designed for use on centipede. Is this something I should avoid putting in those areas? Good time to remove the centipede and go full Bermuda?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

Quinclorac is labeled for Centipede but you'll want to check the label for rates and temperature restrictions. As far as tank mixing it with Sedgehammer, there is nothing in either label about mixing. That doesn't mean you can't do it, but you will want to do a small scale jar test of the mix before combining it in your tank to make sure it doesn't turn into a nasty sludge or precipitate out. I've never done that mix so please let us know what you find when you do the test. Someone on here may have already done it and can save you the effort.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Redtwin said:


> Quinclorac is labeled for Centipede but you'll want to check the label for rates and temperature restrictions. As far as tank mixing it with Sedgehammer, there is nothing in either label about mixing. That doesn't mean you can't do it, but you will want to do a small scale jar test of the mix before combining it in your tank to make sure it doesn't turn into a nasty sludge or precipitate out. I've never done that mix so please let us know what you find when you do the test. Someone on here may have already done it and can save you the effort.


Thank you. I will let you know how it goes. Quinclorac should be here today.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Would it be ok to apply quinclorac the day after mowing? I know it says wait at least 2 days but today might be the only day I can but I had to mow yesterday.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

From the quinclorac label









I just purposely put it on Centipede trying to kill some of it off.

Edit Halosulfuron (Sedgehammer) & Quinclorac are fine together in a tank. Only thing to note is Halo Requires a non-ionic surfactant, quinclorac prefers a Metholated Seed Oil.


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> From the quinclorac label
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep saw that. Was going to try and avoid the centipede. Thanks


----------



## Mikeyp_1284 (Jul 23, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> From the quinclorac label
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know if it kills your centipede. I might try it to get rid of mine eventually.


----------

